# اللهجات المغربية: برا - بريا - برية



## Xence

ملحوظة من مديرة المنتدى: بدأ هذا النقاش هنا.



Bakr said:


> صيفط برا أي أرسل رسالة


فيما يخص كلمة *برا *(التي تعني _رسالة_) ونحن ننطقها في الجزائر *بْرَيّا *أو *بْرَيَّـهْ *، فغالب الظن لديّ أنها تحوير للكلمة العربية *برقية* .. وإن كان هناك رأي آخر ، فعلى الرحب والسعة

.​


----------



## Bakr

Xence شكرا
على الرابط، في المغرب أيضا هذا التنوع في نطق الكلمة بْرَيّا أو بْرَيَّـهْ؛ في "تكملة المعاجم العربية":ـ 
بريه: رسالة (بوشر) ـ
ولكنه لا يشير إلى أصل الكلمة؛ وأجد فرضية كون أصلها "برقية" جيدة.ـ


----------



## Zoghbi

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

:اصل الكلمة "براية" او "برة" غير بربري

*                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     (بَراءة: ( اسم* 
* الأمرُ الصَّادرُ من الدَّولةِ المعتَمَدِ لديها القنْصُل بالإذن له في مُباشَرة عَمَلِهِ القُنصليّ في دائرة اختصاصَه     
* شهادة تُعطَى للمخترع الذي سَجَّل اختراعَهُ 
* شهادة تفيد الخلوّ من المسئوليَّة الماليَّة أو الجنائيَّة
*شهادة خلو من الأوبئة
...
الخ​


----------



## Bakr

شكرا على الشرح 
Zoghbi
لم أنتبه إلى التفسير الموجود في "تكملة المعاجم العربية" الذي جاء مباشرة قبل كلمة "بريه" حيث يقول :ـ 



> وبراءة وبالعامية بَراوات وبَرَوات (وفي معجم فوك: تجمع بَرَاءة على براءات وبرا على بروات
> (...)
> وهذا هو المعنى الأصلي للكلمة كما يدل على ذلك أصل اشتقاقها. غير أنها تستعمل للدلالة على
> أنواع أخرى متعددة من الخطوط والوثائق، فهي تدل أيضاً على معنى الإجازة والشهادة، والسجل
> (...)
> ورسالة


----------



## Xence

شكرا Zoghbi على الإضافة القيّمة وشكرا لبكر على الاقتباس من تكملة المعاجم

يبدو فعلا أن كلمة *براءة *في أحد معانيها كانت تستعمل كمرادف للرسالة ، خاصة أن الجمع الذي أورده _دوزي _(*براوات*) هو نفسه الذي نستخدمه في الجزائر

.​


----------



## Bakr

في المغرب قد نسمع الجمع بروات (عن برا) أوالجمع بريات (عن بريا/برية)ـ


----------



## jawad-dawdi

المنجد: البراءة = المنشور
براءة ---> برا (بحذف الهمزة والهاء) - كما في : مرأة ---> مرا - أو - براءة ---> براية - كما في : قراءة ---> قراية - ثمّ : برا (بحذف الياء والهاء) - وجمع برا : براوات - كما أن جمع مرا : مراوات - وتصغيرها : بريوة ك : مريوة - وجمع تصغيرها : بريوات ك مريوات - ولبريوات نوع من المأكولات وهي عبارة عن لوز مطحون مع سكّر وأشياء أخرى أو لحم مفروم أو أكباد دجاج إلخ مغلّف برقائق من رغيف رقيق جدّا - وسمّيت لبريوات لأنّها كالرسالة في الغلاف
و
براءة ---> براية - ثمّ : بريّة (بإدغام الألف ف ي الياء)ء​


----------

